# AI - Muster einfügen



## Admiss (17. August 2010)

Ich möchte in den Farbfelderbibliotheken ein neues Muster einfügen. 
Ich hab mir eine jpeg Textur aus dem I-Net gezogen und in den AI Ordner unter Muster eingefügt. Aber leider werd es nicht angezeigt oder es heißt das "unbekannte Format kann nicht gelesen werden".

Wie kann ich das Bild als Muster hinzufügen?


----------



## smileyml (17. August 2010)

Hallo,

füge deine Bildtextur einfach durch copy-paste oder Datei-platzieren in ein AI-Dokument ein und ziehe selbiges dann in die Farbfelder. Dann hast du auch schon ein entsprechende Bildtextur.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Admiss (17. August 2010)

Ich hab ja die Datei im AI geöffnet, 
aber das mit dem rüberzihen klappt einfach nicht bei mir. 
Hast Du noch eine andere Idee?

Übrigens ich hab CS3


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. August 2010)

Hi,
das geht nicht mit verknüpften Bildern. Du musst diese über das Verknüpfenfenster einbetten.

Viele Grüße


----------

